# 2011 Chevy Cruze New Features Guide



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

wow thats an awesome guide. this should be stickied in a separate post


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ahh, this explains the Cruze rolling backward (auto) on stop lights at hills. It shifts into neutral. I was starting to think something was wrong. Apparently not.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

racer114 said:


> Ahh, this explains the Cruze rolling backward (auto) on stop lights at hills. It shifts into neutral. I was starting to think something was wrong. Apparently not.


yeah i've also experienced this. its a good idea i guess, feels kinda strange though


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...FWIW, the salesperson is _supposed_ to *advise* you (the customer) of *all* the Cruzes' new "features" (idiosyncracies) at time of purchase...it's on the dealerships' SALES CHECKLIST that each salesperson is _supposed_ to follow.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, good luck with that. They all want "excellent" ratings, but they just ask, they don't go through the checklist, etc.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

remember what Sy Syms used to say " an educated consumer is our best customer" 

well most of us here certainly know more about the cruze than the sales people...i often find that a little odd with all the spare time salespeople have (they could be googling like we do to learn about a model)and the training they are supposedly given....


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

You are right. I bought mine from the top selling Chevy dealer in the U.S. Granted, they just arrive on the lot, but the hype had been out there for months. The salesperson indicated that he was going to a "class" on the Cruze the following week. Our test drive was the first time he'd been in one. What I find funny is that I saw a bunch of them sitting on their duffs smoking, etc. as I pulled in. This was on a Saturday afternoon. You'd think they could be doing something besides sittint, i.e. learning about their products! 

I'm not knocking my salesperson, but come on. But I should be used to it. I'm a Mustang enthusiast and most salespersons don't know anything about them, which is good at bargaining time!


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

This is very interesting but in the DIC window what is the number 4 or 5 displayed when in the Miles per gallon mode? Thanks


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Mahty said:


> This is very interesting but in the DIC window what is the number 4 or 5 displayed when in the Miles per gallon mode? Thanks


Each display screen is numbered 1-8. 1 is Trip 1, 2 is Trip 2 and so on. It's like having tabs in a workbook.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

It took me a little while to figure out what the number 7 meant but I finally got it.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

racer114 said:


> Our test drive was the first time he'd been in one. You'd think they could be doing something besides sittint, i.e. learning about their products!
> !


My salesguy (Mike) admitted every time he rides in one he learns something new. I really respect him. Mike knows his product and even better, I taught him dome new stuff (such as pole crash test done by NHTSA). Five stars baby and go Chevy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you see the pic of the cruze on it's top? Nice focus on safety and great engineering.

Highest rating IHSS and NHSTA. In a small car!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go GM!!!!!
RGM


----------



## daisysasha (Jan 20, 2011)

My salesman brought the brochure on the second test drive because I told him when I first met him that I had been researching the car alot. He quized me about the car and had to laugh because I knew all of the answers! He told me he wouild call me when a customer wanted to know about the cruze. Haha!

I'm glad to know that the cruze did so well with safety testing...comforts me and warms my little black heart...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

daisysasha said:


> I'm glad to know that the cruze did so well with safety testing...comforts me and warms my little *black* heart...


...ouch!


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I must have gotten lucky because my salesperson was well informed and told me all of that we he handed me the keys.

Actually let me rephrase that. It wasn't luck at all. To tell you the truth the nearest Chevy dealership to me sucked. So I went out of my way to one about an hours drive away and lucked out that they were much better there.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...we got similar situation down here in Tucson, AZ, one GOOD and one BAD dealership...don't ask *how* I know the difference.


----------



## Todd Whitmarsh (Jan 29, 2011)

How come my DIC display does not have a speed warning or coolant temp info screen?? very odd.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...from page 5-24, Instruments and Controls, in the Owners Manual:

*Trip/Fuel Menu Items*
Press MENU on the turn signal lever until Trip/Fuel Information menu displays. Use UP / DN to scroll through the menu items. *Not all **items are available on every vehicle*.​ 
The following is a list of all of the possible menu items:​ 
[FONT=PI_chars_1][FONT=PI_chars_1]. [/FONT][/FONT]Trip 1 or Trip 2 
[FONT=PI_chars_1][FONT=PI_chars_1]. [/FONT][/FONT]Fuel Range
[FONT=PI_chars_1][FONT=PI_chars_1]. [/FONT][/FONT]Average Fuel Economy or Average Fuel Economy and Instantaneous Fuel Economy
[FONT=PI_chars_1][FONT=PI_chars_1]. [/FONT][/FONT]Average Speed 
[FONT=PI_chars_1][FONT=PI_chars_1]. [/FONT][/FONT]Fuel Used 
[FONT=PI_chars_1][FONT=PI_chars_1]. [/FONT][/FONT]Digital Speed 
[FONT=PI_chars_1][FONT=PI_chars_1]. [/FONT][/FONT]Navigation
[FONT=PI_chars_1][FONT=PI_chars_1]. [/FONT][/FONT]Blank Display​


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

My dic does not have speed warning and coolant temp and I have the upgrade Instrument Cluster in the RS. It is also not list in my canadian manual.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

lostjuan said:


> My dic does not have speed warning and coolant temp and I have the upgrade Instrument Cluster in the RS. It is also not list in my canadian manual.


...*lostjuan*, did you _first_ do a search of the postings and threads here? *ChevyMgr* posted the GM *PI_0313* for the Cruze awhile ago which seems to directly address your question(s)--does your car have the RPO UDB dash?:

*PI_0313* 
*Subject:**DIC Appearance and Function Different from Sales Brochure, Missing In Owners Manual*


*Models:**2011 Chevrolet Cruze with Instrument Display RPO UDB (Canada Only)*​



*Condition/Concern*

*Note: *The UDB DIC display is only on vehicles in Canada with no OnStar® (UE1) and no Tire Pressure Monitoring (UJM). 
Some customers may comment that the Driver Information Center (DIC) display is not the same as shown in the sales brochure. They may also comment that there are no instructions in the owners manual for this DIC.
Cruze vehicles in Canada ordered with no OnStar and no TPM get a segmented display (RPO UDB) instead of the dot matrix display (RPO UDC) as shown in the Cruze brochure. The early printing of the Owners Manual did not include the description and instructions for this display.
*Recommendation/Instructions*

Press MENU on the turn signal lever to access Trip/Fuel Information or Vehicle Information menu displays.
*Trip/Fuel Menu Items*

The following is a list of menu items shown in the DIC Display:










• Trip (only one available)











• Fuel Range











• Average Fuel Economy











• Average Speed

*Vehicle Information Menu Items*

The following is a list of menu items on the DIC:










• Remaining Oil Life 











• Units (1- Imperial, 2 - US, 3 - Metric)

*Units*










To change Units on UDB display: press Set; use Up/Down arrows to scroll to 1, 2 or 3; press Set to save. This will change the displays on the cluster and DIC to the type of measurement you select.​


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

I actually looked at this TSB this morning. Thx. The images were so different I really
thought it was of no concern. So I moved on. I have both Onstar and TPS so I guess I am really sol.
But looking at the crudeness of the display maybe not. As an aside the new Regal instrumentation as far
as I can tell is exactly the same as the Cruze. Good for us maybe not so much for them.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*What next?*

Pretty soon we'll need someone to drive us around so that we can use all the gadgets in the car!  Either that or the car will turn into a mobile home!

http://www.autonews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20110217/OEM06/110219882/1182


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I got to check out a Chevy Volt yesterday, talk about needing someone else to drive while you play with the gadgets! Salesman joked you had to be a rocket scientist to operate the car. LOL


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

*Vehicle Information Menu Items*​ 
Press the MENU button on the turn signal lever until Vehicle Information Menu is displayed. Use the thumbwheel to scroll through the following menu items:​ 
• Unit​ 
• Tire Pressure​ 
• Remaining Oil Life

• Coolant Temp
• Battery Voltage
• Speed Warning


I don't think I have coolant temp and speed warning. Does everybody else have this feature?​


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't see a coolant temp page either, and what is a speed warning? I don't think I have it

It was probably either removed before production or only available on the ECO


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...or, possibly only on those Canadian models that have the *yellow segmented* DIC display?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> *Subject:**Cruze New Model Features and Service Guide (Nov 4, 2010)*​
> 
> *Models:**2011 Chevrolet Cruze*​
> *This PI is being revised to add information on transmission shifts under the Unique Vehicle Characteristics section. Please discard PI0217.*
> ...


when i try and view my tire pressure system it just skips it...and goes to another category like unit aka metric system ...can anyone help please


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

according to other posts on here, the Canadian version doesn't have a tpms (or it's an extra, not sure).


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll say this about commissioned salespeople. And the dealers. They both want to sell as many cars as possible. The rule has always been "ABC". 
Always Be Closing. And although the Saturn game was intended to be a departure from that classic method that originated around the time of **** Habilis , it obviously failed. Too much information sometimes results in too little closed sales. Ex.: "When you drive your new Cruze home, Mr. Jones, you may notice the unusual shifting patterns of the learned electronic high tech six speed automatic and blah blah blah...." , meanwhile the customer is looking for the keys to his old car while tearing up the new sale contract ........ 
Anyway, do all Cruzes everywhere come with the nifty "switchblade" key like mine? .......


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yes, all North American (USA & Canadian) Cruzes use the same "folding" key FOB, but there are multiple *different* "types" of FOBS, some with three buttons, others with four and five buttons (option dependant, apparently).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

They just want our hard earned money lol



racer114 said:


> Yeah, good luck with that. They all want "excellent" ratings, but they just ask, they don't go through the checklist, etc.


----------



## rgblack316 (Apr 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...yes, all North American (USA & Canadian) Cruzes use the same "folding" key FOB, but there are multiple *different* "types" of FOBS, some with three buttons, others with four and five buttons (option dependant, apparently).


Three button? How could you have only three? You need two for lock/unlock, one for the panic, another for the trunk. Seems like four would be the minimum.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

>*Neutral Idle*
:1poke::1poke:*The Cruze is equipped with a feature called Neutral Idle. This feature saves on fuel by automatically shifting the vehicle into a neutral state when the vehicle comes to a stop and your foot is on the brake. It will then shift back to gear as you release the brake pedal. The customer may experience a different feeling during starts and stops when driving this vehicle compared to other vehicles and may experience a slight roll on an incline.<

Gee, then maybe this isn't such a hot idea, GM​*


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

The neutral thing is fun. I pull out of my driveway. I have a stop probably 50 ft from the driveway exit. So it goes in to neutral, but it's does it while your still braking so your moving one second and the next second boom your jerked to a complete stop. Once it warms up it's not a problem. But I forget about it sometimes and it really gives u a start first thing in the morning.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

lostjuan said:


> The neutral thing is fun. I pull out of my driveway. I have a stop probably 50 ft from the driveway exit. So it goes in to neutral, but it's does it while your still braking so your moving one second and the next second boom your jerked to a complete stop. Once it warms up it's not a problem. But I forget about it sometimes and it really gives u a start first thing in the morning.


Nothing like a little cardio to get going in the AM! When I had that loaner it rolled back on me and I thought I was having a stroke, seeing the world go backwards for seemingly no reason at all


----------



## cmtirado (Jul 27, 2021)

ChevyMgr said:


> *Subject:Cruze New Model Features and Service Guide (Nov 4, 2010)
> 
> Models:2011 Chevrolet Cruze
> 
> ...


I just bought a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS and I’m trying to figure out if it’s normal for the automat transmission to shift more like a manual?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

cmtirado said:


> I just bought a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS and I’m trying to figure out if it’s normal for the automat transmission to shift more like a manual?


This post is ten years old, it would be best to make a new post about your issue here: 









Gen1 1.8L







www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cmtirado said:


> I just bought a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS and I’m trying to figure out if it’s normal for the automat transmission to shift more like a manual?


Welcome Aboard!

You can shift in manual mode if you want. This is a really old post, necroposting! FTW

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

